# Hello from northeast Ohio



## daluc (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone........I am new to this and archery as well. I purchased a cheap compound bow at a garage sale about three weeks ago and added some accessories(sight) to the bow. I went to a local public outdoor range and had a blast target shooting.
I've always wanted to shoot a recurve(traditional) so I bought a ragim #40/28 on ebay.I am shooting the recurve bare bow and enjoy that more than the compound bow.This is a great site and hope to learn a lot from my fellow archers.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* daluc. Have fun here.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Jungwirth3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Deerslayer25 said:


> Welcome to AT


Hey


----------

